# Tim's Machinist hammer



## Just for fun (Jul 9, 2022)

I don't do a very good job of documenting the things I build just yet.  Better than I used to but still lacking compared to what I see some of you guys do.  Anyway, I made this hammer a while back.  I like the look of a copper head, but didn't have any copper so I turned a piece of aluminum and pressed on a copper pipe cap.






I didn't have thread cutting down at this point, so the threads are a little rough on the handle.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 9, 2022)

Nicely done. looks well made .


----------



## ConValSam (Jul 9, 2022)

It's a beauty.


----------



## WhyW8 (Jul 9, 2022)

Nice..


----------



## IamNotImportant (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Just for fun (Jul 10, 2022)

Thanks for for looking.   I'm trying to do a better job documenting the steps I go through when I'm doing stuff.  Most of the time when half way done or even sometimes all the way done,  I think shoot, I should have taken a photo of that process.


----------



## jpackard56 (Jul 11, 2022)

I especially like the replace-ability of the pipe cap idea !!
Jim


----------

